# At how many weeks gestation did you deliver (not induced)



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

The discussion on birthweights has gotten me curious--I always knew that 40 weeks was an 'average' but I'm seeing a LOT of moms who delivered at 42 and 43 weeks, so now I'm curious how average it is among mothers who don't push their babies to come before they're ready...

Please select as many as apply for spontaneous labor (water breaking, onset of contractions, etc). If labor stopped and you got pitocin or whatever later that's ok, but I'm looking for labor that _started_ on its own.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

My only labor that was allowed to start on it's own was baby #2--my water broke 2 days before 41 weeks and he was born at 41w0d.


----------



## Kelly1216 (Feb 26, 2004)

My dd was born at 38w6d.
My ds was born on his due date, so 40 wks. I am 100% positive on his date of conception, but my dd was concieved in the weeks following a miscarriage, so I wasn't positive on her dates.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

actually, average gestation is different for the number of babies you have.
average natural gestation for a first baby is 41.5 weeks, and still +- 2 weeks.
For subsequent births average gestation is shorter, but still, 40 weeks is a very 'short' average for just about any singleton birth.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

41 weeks 2 days
and
43 weeks 5 days

Dates solid.

-Angela


----------



## lacysmommy (Nov 10, 2004)

1- 39/2, 2- 40 on the nose.

According to The Thinking Woman's Guide, I believe, average gestation for a first time mother is 41 w 1 day, and it's shorter by a couple of days for 2nd timers, but still over 40 weeks, so I'm always annoyed when people claim they're overdue when they're a day or two past their EDD! "Overdue" has got to be the most overused word WRT birth. Library books become overdue, but babies usually don't.

Than again, this is coming from a woman who has never gone past her EDD, so take it with a grain of salt!


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

36 weeks
38 weeks

Around 43 weeks (a day or two before I hit 43 weeks)


----------



## TopHat (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine started 42 weeks 5 days, but I didn't have the baby until 43 weeks.


----------



## Patchfire (Dec 11, 2001)

I've gotten longer every time!

#1 - 39w4d
#2 - 40w2d
#3 - 41w2d

The only one where dates are not certain is #1. She could have been as early as 39w1d or as much as 40w even. Either way, it'd still be my shortest gestation.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

1st - 38.5 wks
2nd - 41.5 wks
3rd - a day or two shy of 40 wks
4th - 40wks


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

DD - 5 days before EDD
DS - 5 days before EDD
DS2- 3 days after EDD
DS3- 4 days before EDD

I think DS2 implanted late, I knew when I O'd all 4 times.


----------



## roadfamily6now (Sep 14, 2006)

38w4d
41w
40w5d
40w4d
40w3d
39w4d

i have read that the real average is 41w1d


----------



## guest9921 (Nov 3, 2005)

42wks 5days.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

43 + 1 weeks. First baby. 8lb 13 oz so not huge. Reasonably sure of dates within the span of a week, so she may have been a couple of days earlier or a couple of days later, IYKWIM.

She was asynclitic and posterior which I understand delays labour onset, and my water broke (but then resealed) about 5 days before I actually went into labour. She had some dry skin on hands and feet, but otherwise looked cooked just about right!


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

Both my full-term babies came on their due dates with no prodding.


----------



## minmoto2 (Dec 23, 2004)

39 weeks 4 days
38 weeks 4days
41 weeks 3 days


----------



## Patrick's mummy (Aug 31, 2006)

DS1 induced
DS2 42+5
DD 43


----------



## KariM (Mar 13, 2004)

I think it only lets you vote once.

My most recent babe came at 39 weeks 6 days of her own accord and weighed 8 lbs 12 oz.









Her big sis came at 41 weeks 6 days and weighed 7 lbs 12 oz.


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

36 weeks 5 days
39 weeks 4 days
38 weeks 2 days


----------



## *~Danielle~* (Mar 27, 2005)

My first child- 40 w 5 d
My second child- 39 w 2 d


----------



## Care Lee (Feb 12, 2009)

#1 was at 41 and 5 days
#2 was induced at 43 weeks
#3 at 39 and 5 days

Completely positive about the dates because we were always charting.


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

I chose 39.5 and 40 because my daughter was born at 39 and 6. she was due on 9-12 and born on 9-11. spontaneous labor. she was 8 lbs 8 oz.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

41W4D. He was 7# 4oz, so certainly not too big. I'm 100% certain of my LMP & fairly sure I ovulated around day 14 of that cycle (although _that_ I'm not as certain of. I'd only had 3 cycles after getting off the pill before conceiving & I hadn't been able to detect ovulation based on basal temp.)

As a previous poster pointed out, 40W isn't really average. It is "Naegel's rule" - named after a German OB in the 19th century who just decided gestation was 10 moons - 40 weeks. *It was never based on empirical evidence!* (







So sad how many components of modern American maternity care are NOT evidence-based.)

Actual _science_ (I believe based on meta-analyses) by a doc named Mittendorf shows that 41W1D is average for first-time Moms who are white. I believe a few of the other ethnic groups for which he collected data were a little bit shorter than that - but still over 40W.


----------



## Whispers (Feb 18, 2009)

#1 born at 41 weeks
#2 born at 41 weeks

and my dates were spot on


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

DD was born at 39w5d. She is my second.


----------



## smeep (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lacysmommy* 
1- 39/2, 2- 40 on the nose.

According to The Thinking Woman's Guide, I believe, average gestation for a first time mother is 41 w 1 day, and it's shorter by a couple of days for 2nd timers, but still over 40 weeks, so I'm always annoyed when people claim they're overdue when they're a day or two past their EDD! "Overdue" has got to be the most overused word WRT birth. Library books become overdue, but babies usually don't.

Than again, this is coming from a woman who has never gone past her EDD, so take it with a grain of salt!

I agree 100%. And I went 41.5 weeks. Never overdue - right on time! Babies have their OWN due dates and if they're not even sure exactly what triggers spontaneous labour, how are they sure when each individual baby is "due?" Hence why I ALWAYS say _estimated_ due date, and put emphasis on the word "estimated."


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Twins 35.5 weeks (PROM)
Rivka 39 weeks + 5 (not induced)
Avraham Tzvi 40 + 2 (not induced)

Dates good.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

38w 2d w/#1, 8 lbs

40w 0d w/#2, 8 lbs

Dates exact within 24 hours of conception.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

DD1 was born at 39 weeks and 1 day.

She's the only one I can vote for. DS1 was born in the second trimester, and didn't survive. The twins were a scheduled preterm section, because of maternal illness.


----------



## MamaGlow (May 15, 2008)

DS1 -43+?... 10#6oz
DS2 -41+6... 10#2oz
DD1 -39.......8#13oz


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Mine have all been c-sections, but I did go into spontaneous labour with three of them:

I checked 38.5 weeks, 41.5 weeks and 43 weeks (on second thought, it was probably 42.5, though). I have no idea with dd. The surgery was scheduled and performed for 39w, 2d, and she was nowhere near ready to be here.

For the three babies in which I had labour were, respectively 7lb. 12oz. 10lb. 8oz, and 10lb. 14oz. DD was 10lb. 2oz.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

I didn't vote for #1, as he was 29 weeks due to PPROM.

#2 was 36w6d, so I voted 37 weeks. He was 7 lbs 4 oz and had perfect APGARs.









Both my babies measured 2 weeks ahead via u/s size-based dating in the second half of pregnancy, and both had correct dates based on charting, one had a dating u/s at 7.5 weeks that confirmed the charting-based date. He was measuring 2 weeks ahead by the 20 week u/s. So I guess they both cooked a little faster, which is fine with me.

This one is measuring on time as of 20 weeks (dating u/s also confirmed charting-based date), so maybe I'll go 39-40 weeks this time?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

37 weeks for DD, and 2 days before 40 weeks for DS (39.5 weeks).

I think DD was earlier (and smaller) because she was breech. My family always seem to deliver on the earlier end though; I've never heard of a blood relative going past due. My mom's 3 natural births were 1-2 weeks before due dates. My grandmother's 2 breech babies were earlyish (2-3 weeks before due dates) and the 2 vertex babies were right at due dates or very nearly. I've heard that from other people as well, breech babies being born slightly earlier/smaller when having vaginal breech births; not induced or sections. (I had a section with DD after I went into labor; had a HBAC with DS)


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Of my 5 babies, 2 have been spontaneous labors. Ds3 was born at 42 weeks + 1 day and DD was born at 40 weeks + 4 days.


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

I've had 2 spontaneous/not induced births. Both happened right around 41 weeks.


----------



## Avecilla (Jan 24, 2008)

My first, 39 weeks, but my due date may have been off slightly.

My second, 38.5 and I'm certain about the date.


----------



## brightonwoman (Mar 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lacysmommy* 
According to The Thinking Woman's Guide, I believe, average gestation for a first time mother is 41 w 1 day, and it's shorter by a couple of days for 2nd timers, but still over 40 weeks, so I'm always annoyed when people claim they're overdue when they're a day or two past their EDD! "Overdue" has got to be the most overused word WRT birth. Library books become overdue, but babies usually don't.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
As a previous poster pointed out, 40W isn't really average. It is "Naegel's rule" - named after a German OB in the 19th century who just decided gestation was 10 moons - 40 weeks. *It was never based on empirical evidence!* (







So sad how many components of modern American maternity care are NOT evidence-based.)

Actual _science_ (I believe based on meta-analyses) by a doc named Mittendorf shows that 41W1D is average for first-time Moms who are white. I believe a few of the other ethnic groups for which he collected data were a little bit shorter than that - but still over 40W.


And yet I see the bell curve forming right around 40 weeks...
I do think that typically first babies cook a little longer than subsequent ones (because I think it takes the body longer to get going on the first one--same reason that labors are often shorter with subsequent babies) and I know 41 weeks is really common for first babies... I see plenty of 42 weekers here too...but I see plenty of 38 and 39 weekers...
Personally I really have to question how many "41wk babies" are actually just mis-dated. My grandmother had a 'ten month oven' so she'll tell you--that she always went at LEAST three weeks past her EDD...but I was talking with her about LMP vs actual ovulation and she said yes, she's sure they actually just had her dates off because she had long cycles, and with her last baby in particular they told her the date she supposedly had conceived, and it was in the middle of her DH's 2 week business trip! Um, nope, obviously Dr had his dates wrong!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

DD1: 39 weeks, 5 days
DD2: 39 weeks, 6 days
DS: 39 weeks, 5 days

I voted "39.5 weeks" and "40 weeks" as I was somewhere in between the two.


----------



## BeccaBaby1 (Jul 21, 2008)

38 w 4 d
Dates correct
The docs said she looked a little overcooked when she arrived (??)


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

40w2d

Went into labor the day after my due date.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brightonwoman* 
Personally I really have to question how many "41wk babies" are actually just mis-dated.

Well, I'm about 99.9% sure that mine weren't, as I was tracking cervical mucous, as well as LMP (I seem to ovulate pretty much when I'm "supposed" to). I also had a shorter gestation with my first baby and longer with my other three. That doesn't sound significant...except that the last three were all fathered by dh, who isn't ds1's father, and dh's mom went 42-43 weeks with all four of her boys. My babies with dh are also larger than my baby with my ex.


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

Didn't vote for #1 she was pitocin induced.....

DD2 was thought to be 39+5 but she was COATED in so much thick, thick vernix my m/w said there was no way she could be a 40 weeker....so she wrote down that she was 38 weeks.

DS was 41 weeks....was sure about dates.


----------



## mtlmommy (Sep 15, 2006)

#1: 39 weeks, 6 days
#2: 31 weeks, 4 days (pPROM, placental abruption)

I'm positive of my dates.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

DS was born, bizarrely enough, at exactly 40 weeks.


----------



## paulam (Jul 31, 2008)

LO decided to come at 38wks. After reading all the info, I had thought LO should be here at about 41-42. He's started throwing off my schedules from the very beginning.


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I had non-induced labor begin at 36 wks, 39 wks, 40 wks, 41 wks, and 42 wks.

So a little bit of everything.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

DD1 - 39w0d
DD2 - 40w0d

positive on the O dates! (ETA: my EDDs were based on ovulation, not LMP - that would make a difference too! If I went by LMP DD1 would have been 39w2d and DD2 would have been 40w6d)


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

My first was 40+2
my 2nd was 39+2


----------



## rebeccalynn (Jul 21, 2006)

The 41w1d average is for birth not when you start labor. I know that I did not give birth the day that I started labor but a day or two later. So, even though this poll is centered around 40w-ish that is for going into labor not birth.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

DS1 - 39 weeks but date was not accurate and I suspect it was actually (based on u/s dating) 40w 1d

DS2 - 40w 1d and date was exact (I was charting)


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

I voted 40.5 and 41.5 even though it was 41weeks 2days for the second, so that is more like 41 weeks. The 40weeks 4 days labor was, I believed, helped along by membrane sweeping.

When I was growing up, it seemed most of the babies I knew being born were born after their due date. I thought that was normal. My older sister's first baby, born in 1977, was about 3 weeks past her due date, and ended up being a c-section after failure to progress. She had the classical incision, and then a scheduled c-section for her second, but went into labor early enough that it was before the date. When she got to the hospital, the doctor said that just a few pushes and the baby would be out, but they sadly did the c-section because of the risk of rupture. Anyway, with most of the pregnancies in our family, labor happened after the due date, not before.


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

7 42 weekers. I was sure of my dates on several of them (only 2 was I not sure of). Actually if you are gonna look at dates mine actually got longer the more I had and I have talked to other grand multips who said the same thing.


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

39w 3d when my waters broke.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

my first was ALMOST 43 weeks but was induced...so no i didnt vote on that one.

the second, right at 41 so i put 40.5.

this one im already past 41 and nothing yet









and my dates are sure because i know when i o'd as well.


----------



## Chloe&Coop'sMom (Mar 11, 2007)

DS was born right at 39 weeks (spontaneous onset of labor).


----------



## samikashi (Mar 15, 2008)

My kiddo was born 3 days before his due date.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

37w6d (voted 38w) for DS. I'm curious to see when this baby makes it's debut.


----------



## seraphim0517 (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had a 42+1 and a 40+1. But the 40 weeker may have been off, I had only a vague idea of when my LMP was and no u/s dating. So we'll see when #3 decides to show up.
ETA: #1 labor was a day and a half, #2 two days of labor. That still makes it close enough on the poll though.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

I voted 40.5 weeks based on my first. Both of my children were born from spontaneous labor close to 40 weeks.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

My 3 children were delivered at:

39.5 weeks (boy, 9.5 lbs)
38.5 weeks (boy, 9 lbs)
37.5 weeks (girl, 7 lbs)

No inductions or other "encouragements" at all.


----------



## groovynaturemama (Mar 8, 2007)

37 weeks exactly.


----------



## Belle (Feb 6, 2005)

I was absolutely sure of my dates for both my girls.

Dd1 was born at 38+4. She weighed 8lbs, 2oz and hardly had any vernix. She was fully cooked.

Dd2 was born at home at 38+3. Only one day sooner and yet she weighed 6lbs, 14oz. She was coated in thick vernix.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

I have talked to other grand multips who said the same thing.
Yep... My shortest was my first at 40+5 and my longest was my 5th at 44+1. I'll grant that my dates are "off' because I have longer cycles and don't chart but I know when I tested positive and there is no way I was off 4 weeks.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

I've got five. My first was my longest and I was induced with her (39w3d). The rest were spontaneous and early.

#2 38 weeks exactly

#3 37 weeks exactly

#4 38w5d

#5 37w5d


----------



## bubbamummy (Feb 25, 2009)

39weeks and 4days here


----------



## luckymamato2 (Jun 3, 2006)

40w1d, started labor at 430am and gave birth at 432pm

did not have LMP (nursing) and edd was determined by u/s at 6w5d


----------



## georgiegirl1974 (Sep 20, 2006)

I went into labor with DD on my due date. The last week, I did everything in my power (nipple stim, sex, long walks, spicy food) to bring on labor.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

DD (9.5lbs) was "induced" at 43 weeks, but I had prodromal labor for about a week. (I didn't vote for her).

DS (8.5lbs) was spontaneous at 36 weeks with ROM. (I voted.)


----------



## saharasky (Dec 20, 2002)

LOL! look at the lovely bell curve we're making!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

I delivered exactly at 41 weeks, not induced.


----------



## erin_brycesmom (Nov 5, 2005)

42 weeks. It was my 2nd baby. My first was induced at 42+4 so I guess it would have been the "43 weeks or later" with that one had I not been induced.


----------



## eewieew (Jul 25, 2008)

i was at 38 weeks 5 days with my first when my water broke, and delivered at 38 weeks 6 days.


----------



## Sadystar (May 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saharasky* 
LOL! look at the lovely bell curve we're making!

True, even with such a small sample!


----------



## mommyofemma (Feb 22, 2009)

I went 9 days past due. They scheduled me to be induced, but luckily my DD decided to come on her own just hours before I was supposed to arrive at the hospital to be induced!


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

I voted 40 weeks since both my boys were born 39w6d.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

41w0d.


----------



## Quindin (Aug 22, 2003)

My earliest baby was born at 40wk 5 days
The latest was born at 41 weeks 6 days


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

I never went past my due date w/ either of my kids ... and I was in no hurry to give birth, believe me! I guess we'll see with this next one.


----------



## jeliphish (Jul 18, 2007)

35 +4


----------



## Carlyle (Mar 31, 2007)

What a beautiful bell curve! How funny. I guess they really DO come at an *average* of 40 weeks


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

With our first, 42.5 weeks. Second, 39.5 weeks. Third, 34 weeks. Fourth, 38 weeks.

We'll see with this one!! I don't relish the thought of going overdue again, but he'll come when he's good and ready!


----------



## mellowyellowmama (Feb 7, 2008)

My spontaneous labors were 42 wks and 44 wks


----------



## jillmamma (Apr 11, 2005)

37 weeks even -- I was showing a lot of signs of preeclampsia, so I wonder if my body was naturally knowing he needed to be out sooner; he was 6 lb, 6 oz

39 weeks even -- Hurricane Katrina came through the day my labor started, so I wonder if the change in barometric pressure from that (I live in Houston, so not that far from New Orleans) may have jump started things; she was 6 lb 8 oz

Both times I was at least 3 cm dilated at least a few days before the birth, and both times once contractions got regular I gave birth pretty fast.


----------



## BetsyS (Nov 8, 2004)

My first was 41 weeks. My second--I didn't go into labor by 42 weeks, so I gave up.


----------



## kalamos23 (Apr 11, 2008)

DD came at 38/6 and was 8 lbs. 7 oz and 22 inches long - my dates were dead on (I was charting) but even the nurses asked if she was overdue because she had no vernix and lots of wellcooked markers. I had had preterm labor since 32 weeks though, so maybe that helped.


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

water broke @ 41wks 6ds

I was having very small contractions, but 30hrs later I allowed pit DD was born 42wks 2 days vaginally (thank God)

Looking back, considering how I was really just leaking fluid and dd was *covered* in thick vernix, she may have cooked a bit longer w/o the pit.

Also my dates were not at all sure. My cycles were still wacked out from a m/c 5 months before dd was conceived.


----------



## MelW (Jan 13, 2005)

That's a pretty nice bell curve peaking at 40 weeks on this poll









Though the question asks un-induced, I wonder how many people used herbal inductions, castor oil or other methods.


----------



## Ambyrkatt (May 27, 2005)

With baby #1, my water broke before I had any contractions and it was 38w0d. DS was born 27 hours later.

I really hope that this time, my water doesn't just break like that. I don't think my body was ready for him to come out yet... he hadn't even dropped when my water broke.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Wow, it's pretty cool how the poll produced a perfect bell curve.
I was weird, I delivered on my due date exactly.


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

Went into labor at 40 weeks, and he was born at 4:38am at 40 weeks, 1 day.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

1st: 38w2d
2nd: 37w4d

No inductions of any kind, herbal or otherwise. I wasn't ready for my first to come yet. My water broke at 1:30am when I got back in bed after peeing. Since my pregnancy had been high risk it wasn't shocking for him to arrive early.

But with my second son, my pregnancy was picture perfect. So I was incredibly surprised when he arrive 17 days before my due date! Labor started the same way, water breaking when I got up to pee in the middle of the night.

We charted with both boys, so I was positive about their "due dates".


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

I think you're going to get some skewed results...

with my first, I was induced at 41weeks, 2 days, so presumably labor would have been later than that, but i couldn't vote because I was induced. I was induced fairly easily, though, so presumably it would have happened soon (already dilated, prodromal labor - i wish i had known more at the time







)

With my second, I gave birth spontaneously at 40w 2d.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

38 weeks with my first
38.5 weeks with my second


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

41w3d
40w0d (induced)
40w0d (induced again)
39w4d


----------



## panamama (Dec 2, 2006)

according to the docs, i was 36-37 weeks, but i think they were off by a week or 2.

they tell me my water broke while i was on the table, but i never felt it. very short labor...maybe 3 hours from onset of contractions to holding baby boy. of course...looking back there were signs from even the night before, but i didn't recognize them b/c i was only looking for contractions.


----------



## Mrs.Floyd (Jan 15, 2007)

My water broke and labor began at 38 weeks. 30 hours later I delivered at 38 weeks 1 day. I was out shopping for 6+ hours that morning and my water broke as I sat down at home to take a break, so I honestly feel I might have pushed myself into labor a little before my body was really completely ready...


----------



## Minerva (Jul 7, 2005)

According to the midwife, she was just short of 41 weeks.

According to her actual date of conception (which the midwife wouldn't listen to) and the consensus of the medical professionals who saw her right after she was born, she was about 37 weeks.


----------



## Bea (Apr 6, 2008)

I chose 38 weeks to the day because that's 'medically' what he was classified as, EDD wise.

Considering I haven't a clue when he was conceived or when my last period was...I was frantically trying to link tampons to memorable dates to work it out, you can take that estimate with a pinch of salt.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

First two were c/s.

Ds3 was 44+2. Sure of dates. I was in prodromal for four weeks. Ugh...
Ds4 was 42+2. Also sure, but he came after 3 days of violent vomiting from a flu we all had. My water broke and he came 30 seconds later barelling out from way up high. He hadn't dropped until my water broke, and then there were three contractions and he was out.







: It was intense.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

1st: Induction
2nd: 39 wks 4 days


----------



## momasana (Aug 24, 2007)

38w6d

I was absolutely certain about date of conception


----------



## rlmueller (May 22, 2009)

After seeing that poll I have an idea of where the 40 week gestation comes from. I went 42.5 before being induced. I knew I was going to have my boy that day though. Labor had puttered all week but that night and day needed to do much more work to get through the contractions--he was on his way!


----------



## major_mama11 (Apr 13, 2008)

#1- 41.5 wks, not induced in any way.

#2- 40 wks exactly, but had a membrane sweep 3 days before so probably doesn't count as totally spontaneous...


----------

